# MTF Shirts/Sweatshirts/Jackets



## Guest (Mar 21, 2016)

I have had several recent requests for MTF shirts/sweatshirts/jackets in anticipation of the upcoming April York Meet. Shirts are available is polo style or button down collar oxford style.

Please e-mail me at [email protected] if you want to place an order.

View attachment 160418


View attachment 160426


----------



## Guest (Mar 21, 2016)

The order should be in before the upcoming York Meet, so if you act quickly I can bring your apparel to this Meet and save you delivery expense.


----------



## Craignor (Jan 9, 2016)

Brian,

You already have my order.

Craig


----------



## Guest (Mar 21, 2016)

Craig, please send me an e-mail. I recently lost my Outlook files.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Brian, I made this a sticky for a spell and also moved it to general model trains for wider exposure.


----------



## 3.8TransAM (Jan 13, 2016)

I want some muscle shirts!

If every forum I was on had muscle shirts I would be all over them.

Once spring comes in, sleeves are optional I like to say

I can't be the only one.


----------



## Chip (Feb 11, 2016)

3.8TransAM said:


> I want some muscle shirts!
> 
> If every forum I was on had muscle shirts I would be all over them.
> 
> ...


No Sir, you are not! These dang tattoo's cost money and I did not get em to keep em covered up! LOL! I'm about to get another for my 53rd birthday in Feb. A BIG rose with "MOTHER" in the scroll in cursive script for my right shoulder! FRESH for spring! My layout is dedicated to her and a muscle shirt of the forum would be SWEET!


----------



## gg1hokk (Apr 18, 2016)

Ok, I've let myself go... How big do these run??


----------



## subwayaz (Dec 26, 2009)

@ Passenger Train Collector, what happened? I sent my address, size and never hard back from you. Did I miss something somewhere?
Thanks 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## VegasN (Mar 14, 2016)

Are any of these still available?


----------



## subwayaz (Dec 26, 2009)

VegasN said:


> Are any of these still available?




I don't think so. I pm'd the guy who started this Thread about a month ago and haven't heard anything back. I even left the post above yours but heard nothing 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## VegasN (Mar 14, 2016)

Bummer......need more train clothing. Thank you for letting me know. Hope he's ok.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

The guy that started this thread was on today, and will probably be on tomorrow!

Last Activity: Today 05:32 PM

Brian is alive and well last time I heard.


----------



## VegasN (Mar 14, 2016)

Cool, well at least we know he's ok!


----------



## Sparky (Apr 12, 2015)

*i need one!*

how much!


----------



## DMASSO (Jul 25, 2015)

Is there a MTF hat pin?


----------



## Sparky (Apr 12, 2015)

How much are they?


----------



## subwayaz (Dec 26, 2009)

Get the hint folks; the originator of thisThread doesn’t respond. Something is wrong here


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Lee Willis (Jan 1, 2014)

subwayaz said:


> Get the hint folks; the originator of thisThread doesn’t respond. Something is wrong here
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Brian just doesn't look at this part of the forum much, I guess. He's on every day. I'll ping him and remind him.


----------



## Guest (Mar 9, 2018)

Guys, I generally don't go to this topic. I am on the O-Gauge topic about 100% of the time.

If you are interested in apparel, please Private Message me and I will respond.


----------



## Sparky (Apr 12, 2015)

will do


----------

